# Phone line demarc



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

I need a little insight for helpinging to terminate at the demarc.

I am at a school and the service provider is unable to install the phone lines untill the spring. For the fire alarm panel I ran a temporary phone line from a section of the building that is getting demolished in the summer.

The demarc is a 6x6 with a rats nest of splices containing 4 lines. I need to tie into a line curently servicing the existing fire alarm monitoring. Can I just T-tap the splice. I need to old and new building to share the line.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

You can't just tap the system. You need to do a line seizure for most AHJs. If you're not the fire alarm tech and familiar with a line seizure, please contact the fire alarm tech. This has to be done a certain way and not doing it correctly could result in signals not getting to the monitoring station in the case of an emergency.


----------



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that this wiring is wired in such a way that it is a supervised circuit and the FACP would see a trouble if it was not wired correctly. Normally the fire alarm tech/verification company does this for you and they test and provide a certificate that they did so. If your doing this, you could get yourself into a whole bunch of trouble if the fire alarm fails to perform in an emergency. In other words don't do it.


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

This fire alarm panel is unverified. The security tech wired the dialer. I jist need to give him the line. The dedicated line for the fire alarm panel. This is a temporary fix for the winter untill telus can move the line permanently into the new building.


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I phoned the security tech from the monitoring company. He told me to t tap. I asked about seizing the line he said not to worry. Since both panels would attempt to call any responders would get sent to the same site. Thanks for pointing out to me that I should follow the CYA protocol.


----------



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

That will work, but what I was trying to say is if you keep doing that and one day something fails to work based on your modifications you might find yourself in court! I doubt you have a failure to perform insurance with your business or for the business you work for, so you or your boss is held 100% personally liable!


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

It is a modernization of a school. They built a gym five years ago then decided to build a new school. To get their moneys worth on the gym they had to build the new school onto the gym.(government planning) after the old school will be torn down. The owners failed to get the telco to install the permanent lines into the school. So this is just a temporary measure to satisfy occupancy requirements untill the springtime when the ground thaws.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

g-alberta said:


> The demarc is a 6x6 with a rats nest of splices containing 4 lines. I need to tie into a line curently servicing *the existing fire alarm monitoring.* Can I just T-tap the splice. I need to old and new building to share the line.


I'm surprised the monitoring company didn't make you temporarily monitor the old system with the new one and dedicate the line to the new FACP.


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

The old system is where all the kids are right now. Aint touching that system if we dont need to.


----------

